# Bent cavitation plate?



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Noticed some paint chipping off the top of my cavitation plate, upon closer inspection I found the plate bent upward on the starboard side! Not sure if this will cause any problems? Is it repairable ? Should I repair it? I think it happened a few weeks ago at the RR ramp, something got between the prop and plate as I was backing off trailer. I haven't had a chance to get on it since it occurred and have no idea if performance was effected! Thanks for input, RP


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Have you noticed any performance issues? I'd be afraid it would break if you tried to bend it back..


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Dovans said:


> Have you noticed any performance issues? I'd be afraid it would break if you tried to bend it back..


No, but that's because I haven't been in a position to open it up at all since it occurred. And I actually just noticed damage today!


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

I don't know that you'll notice any issues but I can't see what size engine that is. If it's a 50 hp or something don't worry about it. If it's a 225 I'd look at getting it fixed. I see a kicker over there so I'm guessing it's a bigger powerplant. If you run using the trim on the big motor I'd have it fixed. If not, I wouldn't worry about it. And Dovans is probably right- it's amazing it can hit something and simply bend but if you try to bend it back it'll probably snap like a saltine cracker. :-( 
If it was mine, just knowing it was bent would drive me nuts and I would "know" that it's just destroying my performance, whether it really was or not...


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

UFM82 said:


> I don't know that you'll notice any issues but I can't see what size engine that is. If it's a 50 hp or something don't worry about it. If it's a 225 I'd look at getting it fixed. I see a kicker over there so I'm guessing it's a bigger powerplant. If you run using the trim on the big motor I'd have it fixed. If not, I wouldn't worry about it. And Dovans is probably right- it's amazing it can hit something and simply bend but if you try to bend it back it'll probably snap like a saltine cracker. :-(
> If it was mine, just knowing it was bent would drive me nuts and I would "know" that it's just destroying my performance, whether it really was or not...


Yeah it's a 250 pro xs! And yes, I do use trim quite a bit! Wonder how the hell they fix that?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Good excuse for a new boat....


----------



## steelneyes2 (Jul 19, 2011)

Do NOT try to bend it back. Your anti-ventilation plate is a cast aluminum piece of the lower unit. The bend in the casting actually annealed the aluminum where it occurred. It will snap for sure with how sharply it is bent. If you want to attempt to straighten it, Two steel blocks and a good weight hammer are your best option. Sandwich the aluminum between the blocks and give it a firm hit. You don't want the hammer to bounce, but rather the steel to transfer the impact over a larger area of the aluminum. We have straightened many a skeg with the hammer and steel block method. It will work the same on an anti vent plate. I've also seen many a broken one from someone trying to bend it back and seeing it snap right at the bend or just to one side or other of it.
Performance wise, it will probably have it's greatest effect at slower speeds and through the mid range. At WOT on a Ranger, your plate will be riding just below the surface if not above depending on the prop you are running. It's function is to stop the propeller from ventilating or pulling air down from the surface through the propeller causing slip. Cavitation is the different, which is the prop boiling water due to extremely low pressure creating tiny pockets of steam that will erode the propellor. The two can interplay, but usually ventilation is a more common problem than cavitation.
If you don't notice any performance difference you are probably best just leaving it as it is, as much as it may drive you insane to know it's there. At the least if you do try to straighten it, it will probably peel the paint from being flexed which may be uglier than an bent plate which is not terribly noticeable if it doesn't hurt performance.
Unfortunately, the only certain perfect repair would be a new lower housing with your gears and shafts installed which is probably scary expensive.


----------



## steelneyes2 (Jul 19, 2011)

By the way if it is a matter of replacing the whole housing, a call to the insurance would be in order. Damage caused by a submerged object at the ramp would certainly be covered, your dealer would almost certainly go to bat for you. It's pretty cut and dry as far as the evidence of what had to have happened.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

steelneyes2 said:


> By the way if it is a matter of replacing the whole housing, a call to the insurance would be in order. Damage caused by a submerged object at the ramp would certainly be covered, your dealer would almost certainly go to bat for you. It's pretty cut and dry as far as the evidence of what had to have happened.


You are awesome! That's everything I was looking for! Thank you


----------

